# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Aleksander Moisiu

## Loti i kristalt

Opera e Oborit, ne qytetin perandorak te Vjenes, galeria e katert, nje vend nga ata qe kushtojne dyzet grosh por qe me ishte dhene gratis nga shefi I duartrokitesve. Fausti I Gunoit dhe zorret qe me kercisnin. Por c rendesi ka kjo, kur je vetem tetembedhjete vjec e gjysme! Prane meje rrinte nje vajze. Shikimi im I shpeshte qe I hidhja rreshqitas, megjithese ishte erresire,mundi te vinte re nje fytyre te hijshme dhe te embel, floke te verdhe te mbyllur. Para fillimit te aktit te dyte ne nisem te flisnim me njeri -tjetrin. Nje ze I ngrohte. Lumtluria erdhi,me ne fund! Kur je kaq I ri, gjithmone thua : me ne fund, sepse s te d el koha. (Kurse ne te vertete,gjithe ajo kohe rri e pret kot). Fqinja ime me Akti zhvillohej ne kopsht: Te dashuroj, e ytja jam, dot s te harroj? Une hap pellemben e dores sime, te se djathtes,dhe vertet, ne menyre te pavetedijshme, e afroj pak drejt saj?dhe ajo, pa me veshtruar,ve doren e saj te majte, ate te zemres,heshturazi ne timen. Un s guxoj qe ta shterngoj kete dore te vogel e te dredhur?e mbaj me kujdes pasi nje zokth te gjore, e mbaj per nje kohe te gjate, shume te gjate -derisa mbaron akt Pushimi I madh. Me kot I lutem, qe te dalim pak e te shetisim. Un filloj e behem kembengules. Ajo me falenderon me nje shikim te frikesuar, qe s po mundem ta kuptoj,dhe nuk leviz nga vendi. Une s I ndahem, kam deshire te madhe t ia mbush mendjen per nje piknik neser, pasneser, shpejt, sa me shpejt? kam shume qejf te bredh me te ne pyllin e Vjenes, permbi ne det te te tere gjethesh te verdha, sepse eshte vjeshte dhe, ne ke Sa bukur do te ishte? Nuk besoj , qe ju do te shkonit me mua?, me pergjigjet ajo dhe un prape s po mund ta marr vesh. I pergjerohem, I betohem,harroj cdo kufi. Pst!Pst!Qetesi! hungerojne nga te gjitha anet.(Kane te drejte!Por, o Perendi ! Une jam vetem tetembedhjet vjec e gjysme!) O kor engjesh,tufe qiellore, per jete-stine?-Bie sipari.Une plotesoj detyren time si duartrokites I Operes se Oborrit, pastaj ngrihem.Ajo qendron ulur. Eshte me mire qe te ngriheni? Shkoni ju, une me siguri nuk do te dal me ju, me siguri qe jo, me pergjerohet ajo. Une ia rrembej nga dora marken e garderobes.Fitore kam nje peng! Sulem dhe marr mantelin e saj, pastaj kthehem dhe, me mantel ne dore ia mberthej syte deres.Pres. Dhe ja, me ne fund?nje vajze e cale me afrohet, duke zvarritur hapat. Me lejon qe t ia mbaj mantelin. Shum faleminderit, -thote ajo me ze te te vrazhde dhe me veshtrim te perhumbur diku ne zbrazetire. Une s arrij ta fsheh dot tmerrin tim, belbezoj dicka si Mirupafshim!? ?.Pothuajse se nje jete njeriu ka kaluar qe nga ajo mbremje.Qe atehere shume dolli jane ngritur per mua:Pije te embla, te tharta, te hidhura?Por prapseprape ky cerek-shekulli nuk ishte aq I embel, aq I tharte dhe aq I hidhur sa duhej, saqe te bente qe un ta harroja, se atehere arriti te shuhej e gjithe dashuria dhe I gjithe mrekullimi, vetem e vetem sepe?njera kembe ishte me shkurter se tjetra. Ate krijese te mjere un e kerkova gjate gjithe ketyre viteve, sic mund te kerkoj driten nje I denuar me erresire te perjetshme ?.e kerkova me sy te e me zemer. Por kurre nuk e takova. Kam bredhur dhe kam pare nje pjese te mire te lemshit tone tere plage,shum gjera te jetuara I harrova ne menyre mosmirenjohese,disa edhe I ruajta me kujdes.Por kurren e kurres une s do ta harroj ate, calamanen e gjore, e cila ndejti prane meje atje ne galerine e katert dhe qe s desh te ngrihej me asnje menyre, vetem e vetem per te fshehur te meten e saj nga nje veshtrim, I cili e ledhatonte. Sot, pas njezet e pese vjetesh, une I them asaj: Me falni!- dhe ia puth duart si fajtor. 

(Tregimi I pabotuar I Aleksander Moisiut eshte zbuluar ne Vlore, 1999)

e zgjodhi: Servet Demiri

----------


## dodoni

E Hene, 21 Mars 2005


MOISIU NDERON NE ZVICER ALEKSANDER MOISIUN

Presidenti Alfred Moisiu mori pjese dje ne takimin nderkombetar me rastin e 70-vjetorit te vdekjes se aktorit shqiptar me fame boterore Aleksander Moisiu. Takimi "Lule per Aleksander Moisiun" u zhvillua ne Lugano te Zvicres, ku edhe prehen eshtrat e aktorit te shquar shqiptar. Duke vleresuar figuren e aktorit Moisiu, pasardhes i trungut familjar i te cilit eshte edhe vete, Presidenti Moisiu tha: "Neper shekuj, midis personaliteteve brilante me te cilat krenohet, popullit shqiptar i ka dhene botes se qyteteruar edhe kete aktor te pashoq, qe do t'i bente nder cdo populli dhe cdo kulture boterore". Ne takim merrnin pjese dhe folen edhe perfaqesues te larte nga Shqiperia e Kosova si dhe studiues gjermane, italiane e shqiptare. Pas takimit, pjesemarresit vizituan dhe vendosen lule ne varrin e aktorit te shquar dhe gruas se tij ne Morkote. Presidenti Moisiu vendosi nje kurore ne emer te familjes Moisiu dhe ne emrin e tij si President i Shqiperise. Presidenti Moisiu i shoqeruar nga kryetari i Bashkise se Morcotes, pas vendosjes se kurores, me nje fjale te shkurter falenderoi te pranishmit per pjesemarrjen duke nenvizuar se figurat dhe vlerat me te mira shqiptare duhet te nderohen dhe te behen me te njohura per boten pasi keshtu ngreme me lart kombin tone. Me pas, kryetari i Bashkise organizoi nje pritje per nder te Presidentit Moisiu, ku aktoret Mirush Kabashi dhe Cun Lajci ekzekutuan pjese te njohura nga krijimtaria e tyre. Gjithashtu kreu i shtetit zhvilloi takime me drejtues te komuniteteve shqiptare dhe personalitete shqiptare pjesemarrese nga SHBA-ja, Kosova, Maqedonia. Aktivitetet e dites se djeshme u mbyllen ne Zyrih, ku u ndoq filmi "Aleksander Moisiu".


 Copyright ? KOHA JONE - E perditshme e pavarur         


Gjithe keto aktivitete jane sponsoruar nga Mabetex, kompania e miliarderit shqiptar Pacolli.

----------


## EnkeleaS

Ja dhe disa foto nga evenimenti ne fjalë...

----------


## EnkeleaS

Në foton e parë, pamje nga hyrja e Hotelit Swiss Diamond Olivella  ku valon gjithnje flamuri shqiptar. 
Në foton e dytë, momente nga fjala e kryebashkiakut të Morcotes. 
Në foton e tretë po "garoja" me fotografin e mirenjohur Fadil Berisha.
Fotoja në vazhdim: Sylë Mujaj, koordinator i manifestimit përkujtimor "Lule për Moisiun" me pres. Alfred Moisiu.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Sipas drejtorit të përgjithshëm të arkivës, Shaban Sinanit, këto dy dokumente do të jenë referime të mira në lidhje me atdheun e vërtetë të Aleksandër Moisiut_
*Dritë e re për origjinën shqiptare të Aleksandër Moisiut*


_Belina Budini_

TIRANË  Në të gjallë të tij e kanë quajtur aktori pa atdhe dhe çifut. Cvajgu, në një portret kushtuar aktorit të famshëm, e njeh si italian. Ende gjenden jetëshkrime për aktorin, që kanë mospërputhje përsa i përket vendlindjes: Trieste apo Durrës? Sado rastësore dhe jodomethënëse që të jetë, vendi ku ai u lind në vitin 1879, ishte Trieste, edhe pse në moshën 4- vjeçare dhe deri sa mbushi 20 vjeç jetoi në Durrës. As pasaporta shqiptare që kërkoi më 1933-shin dhe iu dha nga shteti shqiptar më 1934, nuk ka mjaftuar për disa syresh që ta konsideronin Aleksandër Moisiun si shqiptar, ndërkohë që ai vetë deklaronte se ishte i tillë dhe zotëronte certifikatë shqiptare të lëshuar nga Princ Vidi. Por, për herë të parë, mësohet ekzistenca e një certifikate pagëzimi të Aleksandër Moisiut e lëshuar nga zv.metropoliti i Kavajës dhe që hedh një dritë të re në faktet dhe dokumentet për origjinën e aktorit. Bëhet fjalë për dy shkresa zyrtare të ruajtura në Arkivin Qendror dhe që i referohen legalizimit të certifikatës së pagëzimit të Aleksandër Moisiut. 
Shkresat zyrtare në lidhje me certifikatën e pagëzimit të aktorit, i përkasin Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë që i drejtohej Ministrisë së Drejtësisë dhe Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme. Datojnë në korrik të vitit 1938, kur aktori nuk jetonte dhe janë nënshkruar nga kryetari i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale, kryepeshkop i gjithë Shqipërisë dhe nga ministri i Drejtësisë së Mbretërisë Shqiptare. Që të dy këto dokumente përmendin Metropolinë e Kavajës, e cila posedonte certifikatën e pagëzimit të dramaturgut shqiptar Aleksandër Moisiu. Kisha Ortodokse në shkresën e saj kërkon që kjo certifikatë të legalizohet nga Ministria e Drejtësisë dhe që prej andej ti dërgohet Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme, pikërisht Drejtorisë Politike, që ia kishte kërkuar këtë dokument Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë. Këtu duhet të ketë përfunduar udhëtimi i certifikatës së pagëzimit të Aleksandër Moisiut, që e sjell kësisoj atdheun e tij sërish në Shqipëri dhe pikërisht në vendlindjen e babait të tij, Moisi Moisiut, në Kavajë, ku dokumentet konfirmojnë se është pagëzuar Aleksandër Moisiu. 
Më konkretisht, në letrën zyrtare të Kishës Ortodokse shkruhet: Bashkëmbyllun kemi nderin me i dërgue Asaj P.T. Ministrije një cetifikatë të së Hirshmes Zavendësis Mitropolitane të Kavajës, që i përket të ndjerit dramaturg shqiptar Aleksandër Moisi, me lutje që, pasi të legalizohet edhe prej Asaj P.T. Ministrije, ti dërgohet P.T Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme, Drejtorisë Politike, e cila na e ka kërkue me anë të shkresës së saj NR: 279.XIV. P.I. datë 16.07.1938. Me nderime të posaçme, Kryetar i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale Kryepiskop i gjithë Shqipënis Kristofor. Të njëjtën shkresë, Ministria e Drejtësisë e ka marrë dhe sigluar më 23 korrik 1938 dhe ia ka adresuar Ministrisë së Jashtme. Më konkretisht, në letrën zyrtare të Ministrisë së Drejtësisë thuhet: Në lidhje me tatjeshmen nr. 2790/XIV, datë 16 të vazhduesit, bashkë me dublikatën e shkresës nr541, datë 23, të Kryesisë së Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale, kemi nderin me Ju paraqitë një çertifikatë pagëzimi të lëshueme prej Zav. Metropolitit të Kavajës, simpas kërkimit tasaj P.T. Ministrije. 
Sipas drejtorit të përgjithshëm të arkivës, Shaban Sinanit, këto dy dokumente do të jenë referime të mira në lidhje me atdheun e vërtetë të Aleksandër Moisiut. Fakti që janë deshifruar kaq vonë, ka të bëjë, sipas tij, me pamjen e dokumenteve rutinë që ato kanë. Dokumente të tilla si cetifikatat e pagëzimit të lëshuara në ato vite, pra në vitet tridhjetë nga Kisha Ortodokse e Shqipërisë, janë dëshmi të qarta të shtetësisë së personit të cilit i përkiste kjo certifikatë, pasi një dokument i tillë lëshohej në atdheun e të pagëzuarit, - shpjegon Sinani. 

*DOKUMENT*

Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale e Shqipnis
Kryesia e Sinodhit të Shenjtë
Tiranë, më 23. 07. 1938

P.T.
Ministrisë së Drejtësisë
Tiranë

Bashkëmbyllun kemi nderin me i dërgue Asaj P.T. Ministrije një çetifikatë të së Hirshmes Zavendësis Mitropolitane të Kavajës, që i përket të ndjerit dramaturg shqiptar Aleksandër Moisi, me lutje që, pasi të legalizohet edhe prej Asaj P.T. Ministrije, ti dërgohet P.T Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme, Drejtorisë Politike, e cila na e ka kërkue me anë të shkresës së saj NR: 279.XIV. P.I. datë 16.07.1938. 

Me nderime të posaçme

Kryetar i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale Kryepiskop i gjithë Shqipënis 
KRISTOFOR


*DOKUMENT*

Mbretnia Shqiptare
Ministria e Drejtësisë

Tiranë, më 26 korrik 1938

P.T.
Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme
Tiranë

Në lidhje me tatjeshmen nr. 2790/XIV, datë 16 të vazhduesit, bashkë me dublikatën e shkresës nr. 541, datë 23, të Kryesisë së Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale, kemi nderin me Ju paraqitë një çertifikatë pagëzimi të lëshueme prej Zav. Metropolitit të Kavajës, simpas kërkimit tasaj P.T. Ministrije.

MINISTRI (firma)

*Njohja*
_Moisiu, italian në portretin e Cvajgut_

Stefan Cvajg, gjahtar i personazheve më interesantë të kohës së vet dhe kohëve para tij, skalitës i shquar i portreteve njerëzore nga më të ndërlikuarit, ka përvijuar edhe një portret lamtumire të aktorit Aleksandër Moisiu. Megjithatë, edhe Cvajg e ka njohur atë, gabimisht, për italian. Dhe duket se e ka njohur Moisiun jo vetëm si aktor, por nga afër. Zëri i tij ishte më harmonik, më depërtues, më melodioz, më i butë sesa zërat gjermanë, në të spikaste një melodiozitet i ngrohtë, plot diell, të dukej sikur ishte Juga ajo që e kishte sjellë në flatrat e saj, duke kapërcyer male. Cvajg shkruan më tej se shikimi filozofik dhe thellësisht njerëzor i problemeve njerëzore e interesonte shumë aktorin. Kush ka patur fatin e lumtur ta njihte nga afër, e di se gjëja që bënte më me pasion Aleksandër Moisiu, ishin diskutimet dhe debatet në temë filozofiko-morale. Debatet e nxehta në këto tema më janë të paharruara. Ku jeni, o net të gjata, kur rrinim tok me të, me mikun tim të shpirtit, me më të shtrenjtin e miqve dhe ai merrte zjarr, jepte e merrte si dinte ai për çështje të filozofisë dhe të moralit... Kurse unë vetë do të kujtoj edhe mbrëmjet e kaluara me të në rini, çastet kur rrija me sy të mbyllur për të shijuar dhe për të depërtuar sa më thellë në muzikën mahnitëse të zërit të tij magjepsës, që përsëri i hapja për të mos lënë të më shpëtonte asnjë lëvizje e tij; do ti gjallëroj në kujtesë takimet pas shfaqjeve, kur suleshim ta përqafonim kush e kush më i pari, në mos, të paktën, ti preknim pak dorën.... 

*Shtypi*
_Moisiu deklaronte: Jam shqiptar_

Në një intervistë dhënë shtypit të huaj në vitin 1917, Aleksandër Moisiu deklaronte: Babai im rrjedh nga një familje shqiptare, një pjesë e së cilës ende edhe sot vazhdon të jetojë në Shqipëri. Unë zotëroj një certifikatë qytetare të lëshuar nga qeveria e përkohshme e Pinc Vidit. 

*Atdheu*  
_Lutjet për një pasaportë shqiptare_

Në nëntor të vitit 1933, Aleksandër Moisiu i drejtohet legatës shqiptare me një lutje për tu pajisur me pasaportë shqiptare. Kërkesën ia adresoi Ministrisë së Jashtme. Në këtë letër shkruhej: Artisti i njohur prej gjaku dhe fisi shqiptar, zoti Aleksandër Moisiu, iu drejtua sot kësaj konsullate me lutje që ti akordohet sa më parë shtetësia shqiptare, bashkë me zonjën e tij, Johana Tervin Moisiun. Ky artist i përmendur, që nuk ka mohuar kurrë kombësinë shqiptare, dëshiron që ti njihet shtetësia shqiptare. Ai refuzoi të gjitha shtetësitë e tjera dhe dëshiron të pranohet vetëm si shtetas shqiptar, siç ka qenë familja e tij, e dalë me kohë prej Kavaje, (Dokument arkivor, rezervat i legatës shqiptare në Vienë, 7 nëntor 1933). 

*Jetëshkrimi i Aleksandër Moisiut*

Moisiu ka lindur në Trieste më 2 prill 1879, me baba nga Kavaja dhe nënë arbëreshe. Babai i tij, Moisi Moisiu, ishte një tregtar dhe në vitin 1860 transferohet në Trieste, ku njeh edhe gruan e tij të ardhshme, Amelia de Radën. Kur Aleksandri mbushi 4 vjeç, familja e tij u rikthye në Shqipëri. 
Pasi kishte kaluar fëmijërinë e tij në Durrës, në Trieste dhe në Graz, kur mbushi 20 vjeç, Aleksandër Moisiu u sistemua përfundimisht me nënën e tij dhe dy motrat në Vienë. Me përkrahjen e aktorit austriak Josef Kainz, pikërisht aty nisi karriera e aktorit të ri që në vitet e mëvonshme të shekullit XX do të shndërrohej në një nga personazhet më të mëdha të skenës evropiane.
Më vonë Moisiu u transferua në Pragë dhe mandej në Berlin, ku gjeti përkrahjen e Max Resinhard. Bëri një turne shfaqjesh me trupën teatrale të Reinhardit dhe 100 trupa ndërkombëtare të tjera në vende të ndryshme të Evropës dhe të Amerikës Jugore dhe Veriore. Akoma i pakrahasueshëm me askënd tjetër mbetet roli i Fedias në "Kufoma e gjallë", e Leon Tolstoit, interpretuar 1 400 herë prej tij dhe i shikuar nga më shumë se gjysmë milionë spektatorë në botë. Moisiu ndoqi Ansamblin Reinhard në Rusi në 1911-ën dhe u duartrokit shumë në Shën Petërburg nga kritiku dhe dramaturgu Anatoliy Lunacharsky (1875-1933) për interpretimin e Edipit. Duke u bërë një aktor universal, repertori i tij i interpretimeve përfshinte krijimtarinë e dramaturgjisë evropiane që nga tragjedianët e lashtë të Greqisë e deri te shkrimtarët modernë të shek XX. Ai ishte i pari në Evropë që interpretoi karaktere nga Strindbergu, Tolstoi, Çehovi, Pirandelo, Hofmanstali etj. Midis roleve të tjerë, për të cilët Aleksandër Moisiu mbahet mend në veçanti, janë Hamleti, Fausti, "Trupi i gjallë" i Tolstoit dhe Dubedati në "Dilema e Doktorit" të George Bernard Show. Megjithëse ishte kryesisht aktor teatri, Aleksandër Moisiu u shfaq në 10 filma nga viti 1910 deri në vitin 1935, nga të cilët 7 filma pa zë dhe 3 me zë. Në vitin 1934, me kërkesë të tij, autoritetet shqiptare të asaj kohe i dhanë atij pasaportën shqiptare. Aleksandër Moisiu vdiq më 22 mars të 1935-ës. Megjithëse u bë i famshëm në të gjithë botën, ai nuk e harroi vendlindjen. Dhe në fakt, në vitin 1934, pas një lutjeje drejtuar shtetit shqiptar, kërkesa e tij për pasaportë shqiptare u aprovua. Aleksandër Moisiu vdiq vetëm një vit më vonë dhe varri i tij gjendet pranë liqenit të Luganos në Zvicër. 

*Aktori*
_Fragment nga kujtimet e aktrimit të Aleksandër Moisiut_
Ja çfarë shkruante Aleksandër Moisiu në kujtimet e tij: "Doni të dini sesi i interpretoj personazhet? Zhvishem gjithmonë nga personaliteti im dhe vesh personalitetin e rolit që interpretoj. Kur recitoj, nuk gënjej kurrë. Personazhi që interpretoj merr frymë bashkë me mua. Hamleti, Fedia, Poza dhe Dubedot, të gjithë bëjnë për mua. Me ata jetoj, me ata kaloj kohën. Me ata qesh, me ata qaj, me ata emocionohen dhe me ata vuaj. Kënga e tyre është kënga e jetës sime. 

*Kanë thënë për Moisiun*

"Unë gjeta te Moisiu aktorin e vërtetë që kërkoja",
nga Max Reinhard, reformator i skenës gjermane.

"Hamleti është shkruar për Moisiun dhe Moisiu është lindur për të interpretuar Hamletin dhe vetëm Hamletin, vetëm ai", 
nga Max Brod, shkrimtar dhe mik i ngushtë i Franc Kafkës.

"Zëri, mimika dhe gjestet e Moisiut shfaqin diçka unike, diçka e cila nuk ishte parë më parë asnjëherë në skenën botërore të artit",
nga Franc Kafka, shkrimtar. 

"Nëpërmjet interpretimit të rolit të Hamletit, Moisiu fitoi dashurinë e spektatorit francez",
nga Andre Antuan, reformist i teatrit francez.

K. Stanislavski shkruan: "Një artist edhe një njeri kaq i madh sa Moisiu, i përket të gjithë botës". 




30/05/2005
KATEGORIA: Dossier

Marre nga Shekulli.

----------


## ArberXYZ

Te them te drejten, nuk e dija qe ende kishte dyshime per shqiptarine e A. Moisiut.

Cfare s'po degjojme?

----------


## Albo

* Aleksandër Moisiu, kundër kohës e harresës
*
Aleks Buda

Krijuesi i skenës e ka më të vështirë se çdo artist tjetër që të luftojë kundër kohës e harresës, që vepra e tij të çmohet, shijohet e studiohet e images (5)shkëputur nga çasti i krijimit, e shkëputur edhe nga krijuesi i saj, siç mund të bëhet me librin, pëlhurën apo gurin e gdhendur,

Edhe vetë Moisiu e ka theksuar dikur këtë karakter të njëhershëm e të papërsëritshëm të artit të aktorit, ndoshta me keqardhje. Por “artisti i madh tejkalon kohët”, – kjo fjalë e Gëtes vlen po aq për Aleksandër Moisiun që la gjurmë të gjalla në fytyrën artistike-kulturore të kohës së vet, një kontribut të shquar në thesarin e kulturës botërore, të pavjetërsuar edhe në ditët tona, ndonëse me dëshpërim më duhet të them se çka është ruajtur nga zëri i tij është larg realitetit. Nuk kam për ta harruar kurrë, e kujtoj edhe sot oshëtimën e zërit të tij në rolin e Jedermanit. Nuk mund ta shpreh dot më bukur se ç’e ka thënë për të shkrimtari austriak, Vilhelm Shmidbom:

“Zëri yt flet duke kënduar, por edhe me zemërim, sikur hedh shkëmbinj e lisa, një vigan që në britjen e tij grumbullon zërin e botës e qetësohet pastaj, i ndritur nga drita e një bote të çuditshme. Trupi yt, tretet, sallë e mure zhduken – vetëm zëri yt mbetet, që ka marrë zërin tim nga goja. Ajo që mbetet prej teje kur zëri yt jehon përtej mureve është një njeri i vetëm sa unë, si unë”.

Të njëjtën gjë provoja dhe unë, kur isha i ri, në amfiteatrin antik të Salcburgut, ku luheshin opera të Moxartit dhe shfaqje teatrore. Aty Moisiu ishte i ftuar i përvitshëm në festivalin e teatrit të organizuar nga regjisori i shquar, Maks Rainhard (Max Reinhard). Ai ishte aktori kryesor i dramave që luheshin. Sapo fshihej dielli dhe perdja fillonte të ngihej ngadalë (sepse shfaqja jepej përjashta), kudo zotëronte heshtja dhe në skenë –vetëm Ai. Me fisnikërinë e sjelljes, harmoninë e zërit, me lëvizjet, që përbënin madhështinë e aktorit, me improvizimin që i bënte pjesës duke i dhënë një jehonë të re dramës, ai ishte i papërsëritshëm.

Në një natyrë mahnitëse, me male madhështore në sfond, në arkitekturën e mrekullueshme të një skene të improvizuar jehonte si oshëtimë zëri: “Jedermann, Jedermann”. ‘Jedermann’ shqip do të thotë ‘çdo njeri’. Këtë titull mbante drama e Hofmanshtalit, me një subjekt mesjetar që zhvillonte idenë ekzistencialiste: Njeri, mos mendo për të tjerët, shpejt do të vijë vdekja e do të mbarosh. Ndërsa Moisiu në kundërshtim me konceptimin pesimist të Hofmanit e interpretoi dramën duke i dhënë forcë idesë së jetës kundër vdekjes, ide e lartë që aktori i madh e ka mishëruar në shumë figura dramaturgjike. Është kjo veçori  krijuese një anë e spikatur e artit të tij.

Moisiu – Jedermann bëri të pamundurën dhe arriti me madhështinë e tij të sfidojë vdekjen, jeta e shfaqi si kurrë ndonjëherë kuptimin e saj në rënien e Jedermannit, që fitoi lirinë e plotë si njeri, pikërisht në momentin e vdekjes, duke shkelmuar iluzionet e shoqërisë së gënjeshtërt ku jetoi. Një skenë pa stolisje, pa dekor, ku zotëronte vetëm zëri i papërsëritshëm i Moisiut tregoi se ç’forcë të madhe transformuese mund të ketë artisti.

Ç’është e vërteta, siç thotë edhe Tomas Mani duke folur për vlerat e regjisorit Maks Rainhard ‘një meritë e madhe e tij është se zbuloi poezinë rinore aq melodioze të Moisiut, të cilën me durim dhe bindje e mbrojti dhe e çoi deri në fitore, megjithëse kritika dhe publiku ishin disi skeptikë ne fillim”.
_
*Fragment nga libri me kujtime i autorit._

----------

